# [SOLVED] How To View Norton's Logs



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

How do I view norton's logs of the results of scans that have been ran/completed

Thank You

Jay


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: How To View Norton's Logs*

Hi Jay, 

What norton product have you got?

On NIS 2007 open Norton Internet Security/Reports & Statistics/View Activity Log/Protection activities.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: How To View Norton's Logs*

Thats it thanks

And it is NIS 2007


----------

